# Male Miniature Poodle



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

You've inadvertantly posted in a section dedicated for members to sell supplies and collectibles. PF is an enthusiast forum so there's no buying or selling of live animals on the forum.

We'll be glad to help you find a quality breeder. Pop over to Member Introductions or Poodle Talk but I'd specifically suggest the Poodle Breeder Directory forum. There's also a Breeder List by Location stickied there above the general posting area.









Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder


Directory of Poodle Breeders




www.poodleforum.com





Review the health information if you're not familiar, and definitely look thru the Club listings and the multi province listings. There are many breeders in those resources not listed individually.

If/when the border reopens, the Upper Midwest US has some wonderful miniature breeders, so it wouldn't hurt to contact them too. Breeders, even across borders, are usually happy to suggest other breeders they respect.

I'll also suggest considering a toy for this reason. Sometimes a breeder has a show prospect who actually outgrows the allowed size so they will sell that (still a) pup as a pet. 

I understand that you're looking for a pet rather than a poodle to show or breed. The breeders we're most likely to recommend will be those that do proper genetic and other health testing because poodles, like many pure bred dogs, have heritable conditions. Breeders who do show their dogs are most likely to be doing that testing but they will usually not sell the pups they feel may have show quality to the general public. Pups that meet those standards don't come along in every litter, so most of the pups will be sold as pets. This means we, the folks looking for a pet, get an amazing dog too. It's not common for there to be a large price difference, and getting a sound, healthy, nicely tempered pup is worth it, considering the many years you hope they'll share together.

Quality breeders typically have a waitlist and that's been stretched even longer now by the folks buying pandemic puppies. Your search area may need to expand further than anticipated too.

If you look at a breeders website or FB page, don't discount them if the information looks old. They tend to pay far more attention to their dogs than they do their online information.

Please don't feel discouraged. Find a good breeder and the pup will find you. Most of us have gone thru this loss and it's so hard.

I hope we can help!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> We'll be glad to help you find a quality breeder. Pop over to Member Introductions or Poodle Talk but I'd specifically suggest the Poodle Breeder Directory forum. There's also a Breeder List by Location stickied there above the general posting area.


I've moved this thread to the Breeder Directory. 

Good luck in your search, Queenbee! It's definitely a challenging time for finding puppies from responsible breeders, but it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dad's loss. We have a few members spread between Toronto and Quebec who may be able to help. Best wishes to you in your search.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi Queenbee - welcome from another Ontario member!
There dont seem to be many good Ontario mini breeders, but Rose N Poos list has most of them. 

Another good link to look at ehen puppy searching is here: 









Buying a puppy safely - the basics


We have many discussions on here as to what constitutes a really good breeder, and rightly set our standards very high. In an ideal world, everyone would be prepared to research carefully, to build a relationship with an excellent breeder, and be ready to wait as long as it took for the right...




www.poodleforum.com





Note that with COVID, most good breeders are swamped with people wanting puppies, and may have long waitlists or be slow to respond.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If you haven't considered this, add older pups and young adults to your choices. Not knowing what your dad is up to in dealing with a puppy, and if he'll have help or do this on his own, this could be a great option.

It happens occasionally that a qualified family takes on a pup and then their circumstances change. A quality breeder will usually either take that pup back to rehome themselves, or help the current owner find another happy home. 

My husband and I got 2 young adult girls from a breeder who was changing their focus in their breeding program. They were almost 2 years old and we still had 14 years together. We didn't have the puppy experience but our bond was no less strong, as I can attest with our boys now who came home to us at almost 9wks.


----------



## Queenbee (Oct 2, 2020)

Thank you for everyone’s’ responses! You have given me a lot to taken in.


----------

